# A new friend?



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

I think that we would consider ,at some point , getting a _new friend_ for Romeo. (He is so sad without Maggie.







) I am wondering what the best way to do that would be







the timing of it- the introductions, the sex of new friend ( female?) , the age ( younger? Is a puppy better?)


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

A female, generally speaking, would be the better option. It all depends on what Romeo likes and doesn't like. Will he tolerate the nagging puppy antics? Does he get a long well with older dogs, younger dogs? Does your family want to deal with puppy issues of house training, puppy proofing, sleepless nights? This is a decision that needs to be made for the entire family not just for Romeo. But the decision needs to be made keeping Romeo in minds as well. 

I would think the best way is to make a list of the type of dog that Romeo likes. If he prefers calm, quite dogs I would look for a laid back (perhaps older) female. If he likes roughhousing and playing non stop a younger female (not necessarily a puppy but). Puppy, teen, adult or senior would all have to be considered based on what Romeo will tolerate AND what the rest of the family wants. Then make a specific list of everything and starting looking for a breeder or rescue (depending on which route you will take).


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

When Barker the Elder's senior partner died, she demanded another companion. I told the breeder our living circumstances and the personality of BTE. He picked out a female pup that was going to stand up for herself and in other ways fit in with what was an all female household (me, mare, BTE & the dog that had died were all female). It worked out great.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

I think Romeo would be OK with a puppy, young or Senior. Definitely a female. He played with Mag, but as she got older she didn't want to play so much and they would just hang out together.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. We would go with a (female) shelter or rescue dog. We are open to the choices.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

What about her???


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

She is _gorgeous_!









It kills me to see all these shepherds in shelters and rescues....









I did look at a female, 3 years old, black, who was in a shelter. ( *cross fingers* )


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Mel, 

Don't be surprised if Romeo doesn't take to the new dog right away. After Chama lost both her pack members within a year (one to old age and the other to cancer) we got Basu. She grew to love him but it wasn't instant and she was still clearly missing Petie (her sheltie brother who she adored). 

Be sure to give yourselves time to process the grief too.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Roxy is lovely! I can see it now Romeo and Roxy. 2 R's what a great combo!

Ruth is right, it takes some time to get over the loss of a companion for both the humans and other pets in the house but only you know when is the right time.

I am so sorry you lost Maggie.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks...


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks..I did send an email about her.


----------

